# (buscopan ) And How A Dog Has Help Me :d



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

Hiya i am rosiedahouse it just won't let me sign in so i made a new one, hi i'm rosie as some of you may know as u've heard of some of my story's already, in januray i became very depressed and keep think some thing i shouldn't , in march my family decided to get a puppy as we always wanted one and they thought it would help me , well it did she made me so happy i go out more than i did before and it helps, me not to think about my problem as much , i now smily a lot and become more possitive ,







, also lately i been trying *Buscopan* , well it has help me a lot since i tried it , i tried it before but i decided to try it again , also i used to use *avoil juice* which i find helps to , i hope this helps u in some way ,







from rosie xxx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Rather than registering again we strongly encourage anyone to contact us and we will help you recover your old login. Please write to us at [email protected] We have helped at least 100 members who were having difficulty getting setup.We are trying to avoid duplicate log ons. For anyone switching over you do need to have the new software generate a password for your old log on. If you can't find the email even in your junk/spam folder email us and we can get you set up with your old log in.Glad to hear that the puppy is helping. It is amazing how healing an animal can be sometimes.K.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaYeah it's amazing what animals can do for you! I guess it's because animals love you no matter who you are, and you can tell them anything without them judging you.I know when i'm sad I go and talk to our pony, he can be as naughty as bobbins sometimes but when i'm upset he's always so cuddly and if i decide to go out for a ride to calm myself from what ever's upset me he'll be extra good. I think animals can definitely pick up on what people 's emotions are and act by them, I couldn't live without some form of animal to keep me sane.Glad things are getting better for you. Keep smiling


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how our pets can take our mind off of our problems. They love us no matter what and bring so much joy into our lives. My almost three year old minature schnauzer is such a joy and I just love her so much. I have cats, too, and fish so I have lots of pets to keep my mind off of my IBSd.My schnauzer is totally devoted to me and rarely leaves my side and she is my protector along with being my constant companion. I hope your puppy will continue to keep your mind focused elsewhere. I have found that since I started taking the calcium and fiber pills, that my IBSd is pretty much under control and once I quit worrying about it, it is better. Before IBSd, I was never concerned about my bowel movements no matter what the consistancy. Sometimes I think we may focus way too much on our bm's that we lose sight of what else matters in our lives. What is your puppy's name? Mine is Daphne. She is a salt and pepper but mainly looks more silver with white legs. Try to stay focused and hang in there, no more of those nasty thoughts. We are here for you, all you have to do is just put a message on the boards and we will all be here for you.GadJett


----------



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

thanxs , yh , she called mia and is a westie







,


----------

